Sega MegaDrive/Genesis DevKit [video] - jdmoreira
======
jdmoreira
This is the project homepage: [https://hackaday.io/project/1507-usb-megadrive-
devkit](https://hackaday.io/project/1507-usb-megadrive-devkit)

The cool thing about this, IMO, is that he has an FPGA with some kind of cpu
core running a gdb stub. What a hero!

